# SD3 Licence Transfer



## bkit13 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi all

I hope this is the right place for this - I was wondering if anyone knows whether it’s possible to sell a Superior Drummer 3 Licence, as I’m looking to downsize to a smaller library like GGD. 

Cheers!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know, but if it's hard drive space you are talking about - you can uninstall all the surround sound stuff which makes it so big.


----------



## bkit13 (Mar 18, 2020)

It’s also just way more diverse than I need, and if I could sell it for 10% off retail, I could get GGD and a bunch of other plugins with the money while also saving someone else a buck


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2020)

You should be able to. I've sold tons of toontrack software (though usually only SDX's and EZX's), and it's typically a matter of contacting toontrack with the serial numbers and account email of the buyer. They'll deactivate it from your account, and whoever buys it activates it on theirs.

Shoot toontrack an e-mail, they'll probably be able to tell you exactly what you need and if it's possible. Just be aware that if you own EZ Drummer with upgrades to SD2 and/or SD3, then I think you have to sell EZdrummer through SD2 or 3.


----------



## bkit13 (Mar 18, 2020)

Okay, that interesting to hear - any thoughts about the best way to go about that? I figured just a straight transaction through PayPal Goods and Services would be best, but I imagine some people may not be keen on that.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 18, 2020)

I've always sold through the classifieds section of this site, which typically involved DM's or e-mails with the buyer and money sent through paypal. I forget the exact rules these days for the classifieds, but it's definitely worth checking out. Also, I found this on their site: https://www.toontrack.com/faq/transfer-of-license-and-multiple-installs-important-information/

It goes into a bit more detail on how to go about selling your licences and has the contact support button, which you'll need to use anyway in order to sell the license. If deals fall through or you change your mind, you can always re-tie the serial number back to your own account so un-linking it isn't the end of your ownership. In the end, you're required to send them the serial number you used. (it can only be tied to one account.)

Basically this is how it works: You contact toontrack with relevant info, they remove the product from your account, you send the serial number to the buyer, they register it on their account. They've been incredibly quick with responding to me, and I've typically been able to send the serial number within a few hours after getting payment.


----------



## bkit13 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sadly I haven't posted enough on the site just yet to list anything on the classifieds section DX I guess anyone reading this can let me know if they're interested? Maybe I'll look into posting on Reverb or something, thanks for all your help though!


----------



## sibi00 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have the same problem - I haven't enough posts  I want to sell SD3 and SDX Death & Destruction


----------



## Rafel (Apr 23, 2020)

hi! I am interested in a SD3 license!


----------



## bkit13 (Apr 24, 2020)

An update for anyone who's interested, I actually managed to sell this on Reverb.com (I considered eBay as well but it's punitive enough to sellers as it is, and that's without them having overtly broken the rules regarding software sales!). The customer service team informed me however that sale of software licences is technically prohibited, as with eBay, but they let the sale go ahead anyway as the buyer had paid, etc.

The process was extremely simple, I gave Toontrack the buyer's details and shortly after the software disappeared from my Toontrack Product manager app, so I'd definitely recommend this route should you want to sell SD3


----------

